# Anyone fish southern Ohio, lower Scioto?



## LeethS (Aug 4, 2016)

Hello everyone, 

I'm new to the forums, but I've been an avid fly angler for the better part of a decade now. Was looking for some tips for smallies on the lower Scioto--Chillicothe and farther south. Also, would anyone in the area like to fish sometime? 

Thanks!

-Scott


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Really unique water, I would love to learn all of it. But here are so.a starters. First the main scioto from Chillicothe to Portsmouth has almost no access, and unless you want to paddle for a few days is best fished with a jet boat. Two the bass fishing the main is mediocre, they are there but you will do much better in the tribs, paint, N fork paint, salt, Rocky fork are all in your area and have reasonable access and good smallie. I do fish the lower scioto but it's more mixed bag, drum, gar, mooneye, skipjack, hybrid striper, sauger, catfish, You don't know what may bite. Finally, if you don't have a canoe or kayak, get one, the majority of the good water is boat only accessible. Throw big flies and heavy tipper.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

What he said....

Smallmouth is better in salt creek and paint creek from my experience. There is also plenty of gar, sucker, and carp to keep you busy there too. I've caught a lot of striped fish in salt creek along with saugfish too, just not much size. Salt creek is wadeable, but a kayak would be best. There are some deep holes.


----------



## LeethS (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Fellas, 

I have a canoe, and in Pike and Scioto counties I have permission to fish a lot of private land along the river. I catch a lot of spotted bass, sometimes big ones. I plan on floating Salt soon, but lately I've been floating Scioto Brush, I catch Smallies and Spots there. The best fishing on the lower Scioto normally happens for me in the fall, when White Bass and Hybrids make another false run. SkipJack can be good, too. I also occasionally haul in some channel cats on the fly. But, I love Smallies and just wanted to ask around before I gave up searching for them on the lower Scioto. Guess it's just dominated by those spots?

Thanks!
Scott Leeth


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

The habitat in the scioto is perfect for spots, I don't think you will find smallie in many areas down there. Btw there is no good fishing in the lower scioto (as I sweep my hand like a jedi). Of you want smallies ohio brush and scioto brush are excellent.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Around Chillicothe the best place for smallies has to be Northfork Creek, Paint Creek, and Deer Creek. The river is really good if you can catch it after a good rain when the water raises. The best time for the smallies in the Scioto tributaries is spring and fall. The fish migrate and use the river as a highway for more suitable structure. I've been fly fishing the lower portions of the Scioto and it's tribs for a while and there are some some awesome fish! Use clousers, hollow fleyes, and crayfish patterns you'll be successful. Anotuher couple patterns I throw is the near'nuff sculpin and the clouser darters. Summertime dies down for the bigger fish but there's always time to take out a 4 weight and catch some little smallies and spots with smaller streamer patterns. The spring and fall the smallest I use is a 8 weight but I also have a 9 weight I use for the muskies. Good luck and I second the motion of investing in a good kayak. That can make or break a day.


----------



## david tennant (Mar 17, 2016)

Also forgot to say there are alot of 20" smallies around in there my average is around 16-17".


----------

